
France Says Apple Bluetooth Policy Is Blocking Virus Tracker - severine
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-20/france-says-apple-s-bluetooth-policy-is-blocking-virus-tracker
======
rad_gruchalski
Dear France. Build your own „sovereign” mobile phone then. Dear EU. Scrutinise
yourself. Greetings from Germany.

------
dmitrygr
working. as. intended.

~~~
m463
I wonder if they used advertising technology like iBeacon [1] if they could
get it to work?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibeacon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibeacon)

